# I could use some setup help



## Ocarius (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a 47gallon Bow front Salt Water Aquarium. I have 40lbs of live sand, and 49lbs of live rock. I have a simple hang over the top 3 stage Aquaclear Filter. 2 Fish 1 blue damsel and 1 Stripe Damsel. My tank is only 3 weeks old with saltwater, 2 with the Rock. My "plan" is the slowly build this into a reef tank. I'm having some issues with Filtration systems.. most people seem to like sumps. I have no room for a sump. I looked into the Bak Pak 2r+ but have only saw complaints on the micro bubbles.

So, i was hoping for some expert advice on some filters to look into, any info will help. Brand, type, and size. 

I think in the 300.00 range for the filtration system is the most I can put into it.

Thanks for the help!
Chris


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I would keep using the Aquaclear as a mechanical filter, cleaning it very regularly, and simply add a big hang-on-back skimmer. Many very tall skimmers have a cylinder inside a cylinder arrangement that keeps the bubbles out of your tank.


----------



## Ocarius (Jan 5, 2009)

Is there an on back skimmer that you recommend?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4392+8185&pcatid=8185
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4392+13924&pcatid=13924


----------



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

instant ocean's Seaclone skimmer has been working so far for me. its a little over $120. it didnt skim right away however, as most skimmers need a week or so break in period for them to start collecting things in the cup.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had success using a bak-pak skimmer (on a 29G), I use a CSS 65 on my 50G tank but I run it in sump. It is very finicky about water level/additives and releases a lot of microbubbles. I've overflowed mine about 4 times, glad it wasn't hanging off the side. HTH

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4412


----------

